# Owners of Shepherds and Dobermans...



## Linda1962 (Apr 27, 2009)

I have asked this on the Dobe board I belong to and want opinions here too. 

I have owned GSD's but never a Dobe. I am considering one in the future. If you have ever had both (not necessarily at the same time) and can give me an honest assessment, I would appreciate it!

What are the personality differences between them? Why do you prefer one over the other?

If you can really give me an in-depth explanation of WHY you feel the way you do, I would really appreciate it!

This is not meant start a heated debate between people, but rather to inform ME and help me make a decision in the future!


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

My two favourite breeds.

In the end I picked a GSD over a Doberman because 

1. my family prefered the looks of the GSD
2. I like the Doberman's cropped ears but didn't want to put a puppy throught that. I know most breeders do this before you pick up the puppy.
3. Any Doberman that I have met (not a lot) have been scardy cats.
4. I've always wanted either breed, but I've wanted a GSD since I was a kid.

I would have been happy with either breed.


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

This is the question that I asked many times. There are many points to make. Are you comparing working line dobbies with working line shepherds? OR do you plan to have a showline? What is your goal with a doberman or a shepherd?. As you know, shepherds are constant shedders. Dobermans shed too but not as much as a shepherd. In terms of personalities, They are quite velcro dogs, and from the comments that I've read dobermans tend to be a little more clingy. I think this is a very subjective opinion. My shepherd was super velcro. Another issue is finding a well bred doberman is harder than finding a well bred shepherd. It is stated that dobermans tend to have more health problems. Again I'm NO expert and have no experience with dobermans.


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

My family has had one very stupid Doberman...no really....he was a big goof ball, ran into stuff, scared of snow and his own shade, but very loving! And we had a wonderful velcro Doberman. The stupid one was male, and velcro one was female...don't know if it makes a difference. The female was super loyal, loving, and wanted to be with her family. I would have to say that in my opinion, their disposition is not much different then my Shepherds. They are both loyal, they are both loving, both good with kids, ect.


----------



## Linda1962 (Apr 27, 2009)

I just want a companion. Nothing other than obedience training and lots of socialization! So probably NOT working lines! Oh, and I KNOW about the shedding!!!!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

oh boy... please stop me if i can't shut up. first of all, some background. growing up our family had 5 dobermans (siblings & a father/son combo). as an adult i've owned 1 (dylan), i also keep a friend of mines dobie (ashleigh) from time to time varying from days to months. so i guess its fair to say that i've had more dobies than gsd, but i feel more experienced with the gsd... as thats what i have now and will always have. dobermans are still in my top 3 of favorite breeds (mostly aesthetically).

i get asked to compare the two quite often and the first thing that comes out of my mouth is that shepherds are more obedient and easier to train. dobermans are extremely smart but its a different "type" of smart, almost as if they think they're smarter than you so they question everything before doing it. not in a dominance way, more like a smart a$$ teenager that always asks "why" instead of just doing - i swear - you can see the thought process in their eyes although a well trained dobie will end up complying, and when they do, they're pretty solid.

speaking for both a well bred dobie and a well bred shepherd - for someone who doesnt know the breed, a doberman will seem more high strung... you have to look at what they were bred for (guarding and patrolling) vs a shepherd who can also be a guard dog but was bred more as a partner so they seem to be more in touch with their owner/handler. so a dobie can be more territorial (house/car) where as the shepherd is more protective (you/kids)... keeping in mind that extremes of either can be bad. for example, when its time to go to bed, my shepherds have always been right by my side, down when i'm down and up when i'm up... ashleigh is always the last to come to bed because she hangs out awhile down stairs checking out every sound and checking the doors... when asleep, she sleeps closest to the stairs.

as far as an insight on obedience -- "go to the car" for my shepherds has meant a straight line from the house into the car (Tilden being an exception because he likes to sing and dance before everything because he's so high on life). for dylan "go to the car" meant run out the door full speed, do a quick once around the yard and car, then jump in... for ashleigh it means go stand by the car and stare at you requiring a second command.

personally i think that shepherds have more major health problems than dobermans. i've been lucky to have very healthy dogs of both breeds (one shepherd has HD, one dobie has allergies, another had incontinence issues). there are a lot MORE shepherd breeders as a whole, than doberman breeders, so in that sense i would say that, yes - its easier to find a good shepherd.

dylan was dog aggressive, even as a pup, and more of a handful for me... ashleigh (raised with my dominant female shepherd and 3 small female silky terriers) is the most timid thing i've met. in the house or car you'd believe she was really tough... but out with people she's very reserved... with other dogs shes a big scardy-cat.

honestly i'd prefer shepherd shedding over doberman shedding. shepherds have A LOT more hair that comes out of them, but it can be swept up, vacuumed, or rollered off... doberman hair is short and sharp, so it embeds in things and is harder to just dust off. but grooming them is a cinch, so if you brush them often enough, you won't have that problem... the colored dobies have slightly longer and coarser hair then the blacks.

dobermans have the nastiest, wet and goopy eye boogers. its something about the design of their eye pockets and they nest these things (ick!) and all of them that i've had has had this need to keep things in their mouth... as a puppy picking up any and every single thing they can find - cigarette buds being a favorite - but even into adulthood - ashleigh sleeps with a toy in her mouth every night. i can actually be quite adorable.

so i dont know - you really have to spend time with both and see what you think... personally i won't have a doberman (at least not for a long while) because i don't have the patience for their personality. the worst (both ash & dylan did this) was the way they slam on their breaks or freeze when they didnt want to do something. whether it was from fear or just being stubborn - they could go from a 65lbs doberman to a 1,000lbs horse that ain't budgin.

i'll see if i have any videos handy of my gang all together, and come back. i'm interested to see what everyone else says whether from a personal or professional view.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Linda1962I just want a companion. Nothing other than obedience training and lots of socialization! So probably NOT working lines! Oh, and I KNOW about the shedding!!!!


Dobies are amazing with obedience... There is one I know that was told to sit outside while to owner went in... The owner forgot he had put his dog in a sit obviously, because I walked by nearly a half hour later and the dog was still sitting there. Even with other dogs walking past.
I love them, they are sweeties, but can be timid if not raised and socialized very well from an early age. 
They can be nasty in the wrong hands... But I do not think you would have to worry about that!
I do not know whether I would chose a GSD over one or not. I would need to do more research. 

Edit:
Forgot to add, dobies can be extremely stubborn, but once your work out the best training method, they are very obedient. they one I spoke of was such an... arse before he learned who was the boss. You;d tell him to come, stay, whatever and he'd look at you sideways and decide whether you were worthy of such notice. 

You would do best to speak with someone who has a lot of experience, the poster above me, perhaps?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

ashleigh and gia being silly girls:



ash & gia on the beach - this is the extent of what ashleigh does (my shepherds splash, swim, retrieve and jump into a swimming pool) but in defense of dobermans around the world - i've also seen this, which is impressive as well as hilarious!



ashleigh (7), tilden (2), gia (9)



(yes, i realize that ^this video makes the GSDs appear quite nutty, lol, thats Tilden for ya)


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

correction: tilden had just made 1yr in that video (heh, not that he's any less energetic) and the girls were 6 & 8.


----------



## Linda1962 (Apr 27, 2009)

Your videos were GREAT! It brought back memories of the crazy playtime Carson used to have with Jake (my muttboy). I always made them go outside when they wanted to be rowdy! They would play on my 45 foot long wooden deck and the NOISE!!!! Really sounded like a wild buffalo stampede.

I am getting such good info/opinions! I appreciate it!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

you know what i did for a friend awhile back when she was trying to decide between a couple of breeds - i told her to make a list of qualities & traits that she wanted in a dog, then i posted it on a general dog board asking others which of her selected breeds came to mind first after hearing each of those traits. i can't remember all the particulars, but great dane ended up winning out and she couldnt be happier, is now on her 2nd although she did get an english mastiff too and they were on the list as well.

it may or may not work since dobermans and GSD can be similar in a lot of ways (so can danes and mastiffs), but its worth a try - i'd be willing to play along, and maybe some of the others on the dobie board you post on.

if all else fails - GET BOTH


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I had a Dobe years ago and loved her, she was a little shy, unfortunately I ended up having to re-home her as she just would NOT stop chasing my horses, she was even kicked and lost a tooth and still chased after them jumping and snapping at them, after she jumped out of her kennel and chased after my newborn foal and tore it's back leg up badly I had to realize it just wasn't the right life/situation for her.


----------



## dobiegirl (Mar 2, 2012)

*A Dobie or a Shepherd*



Linda1962 said:


> I just want a companion. Nothing other than obedience training and lots of socialization! So probably NOT working lines! Oh, and I KNOW about the shedding!!!!


 I think both are great. I have had 5 Dobies over the years and I now have one of each. They are both highly intelligent and easy to train. With my dobies I noticed the males are a little more protective than the females,with Shepherds both male and female are protective. Maybe even the opposite with females being more protective. As a best friend, my first Doberman was the best and they are,nt as high maintenance. I love my GSD. very much and she,s a great guard dog and companion. Daily brushing is a must if you dont want a house full of hair.


----------



## dobiegirl (Mar 2, 2012)

I agree 100%


----------



## dobiegirl (Mar 2, 2012)

I think you would do great with either breed. Dobermans love to be with their people.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

I had a stray Doberman for a couple of weeks and this particular dog always like to be smack dab up against you. Almost all of my GSDs have been friendly, but not what you would call snuggly. I started to find it kind of annoying after a point that the dog ALWAYS wanted to be touching some part of me. 

One of our volunteers, who is long time GSD owner/trainer/instructor wanted to try a Dobie just to see what they were like. He loves the dog and would never give him up, but now he knows that he will always stick to GSDs.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Remo said:


> I had a stray Doberman for a couple of weeks and this particular dog always like to be smack dab up against you. Almost all of my GSDs have been friendly, but not what you would call snuggly. I started to find it kind of annoying after a point that the dog ALWAYS wanted to be touching some part of me.


This was exactly my experience with a male dobe I fostered. The female we fostered prior to that was not clingy like the male. We had male dobe's and they were not clingy like that so it might depend on the dog.


----------



## Rua (Jan 2, 2012)

Fodder said:


> oh boy... please stop me if i can't shut up. first of all, some background. growing up our family had 5 dobermans (siblings & a father/son combo). as an adult i've owned 1 (dylan), i also keep a friend of mines dobie (ashleigh) from time to time varying from days to months. so i guess its fair to say that i've had more dobies than gsd, but i feel more experienced with the gsd... as thats what i have now and will always have. dobermans are still in my top 3 of favorite breeds (mostly aesthetically).
> 
> i get asked to compare the two quite often and the first thing that comes out of my mouth is that shepherds are more obedient and easier to train. dobermans are extremely smart but its a different "type" of smart, almost as if they think they're smarter than you so they question everything before doing it. not in a dominance way, more like a smart a$$ teenager that always asks "why" instead of just doing - i swear - you can see the thought process in their eyes although a well trained dobie will end up complying, and when they do, they're pretty solid.
> 
> ...


Wow! When I read this, I could swear I was the one who wrote it. LOL - My my viewpoints on the two breeds is very similar to yours. 

I had a Dobie when was 18, up until I married and moved out of the family home. Rogue was her name. Although I had Rogue for longer, I feel far more experienced with my GSD Juno that I have now. 

I'm very determined not to make the same mistakes I made with Rogue. Reality was, even though I lived with people who were experienced with Dobermans, I myself was not at the time that I got her and there are many areas I feel I screwed up big time. She was great, but a massive massive dog: 120lbs at her heaviest. She had a host of health issues in her later life, including spay incontinence, diabetes, etc, much of which I feel was my fault for being ignorant and not knowing what I was doing at the time. Also, I love the look of cropped ears, but I would never do that to a dog again after what Rogue went through with it. They never stood in the end anyway!

I love both breeds, but if I had to chose I would go with GSD hands down. They are both incredibly intelligent, but as you mentioned, Dobies have a different type of "smart" that can be challenging at times. And I prefer the "heart" connection I have with Juno, over the "territory" connection I had with Rogue. 

Gotta say, this is a really cool thread. It's been such an eye opener to read others thoughts on the two breeds. 

PS: The eye goober thing is so true. Rogue was a slobbery thing as well. The droll she produced was nasty too. Juno hasn't got a drop of drool ever. lol


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

i love dobermans, my friend always had 2. i would go visit there sit down and they would crawl in my lap. beautiful dogs, very smart and yes the fur would stick into your clothing(very itchy), they had a nice yard on a very busy street with no fences, those dogs never left their property, but i have to say they were more aloof than shepherds are. If i didnt have a shepherd my next preference would be a dobbie.


----------

